
Frustrated Musk Shakes Up Autopilot Team - braythwayt
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/frustrated-musk-shakes-up-autopilot-team
======
braythwayt
Or as Grady Booch put it:

 _“Senior management establishes capricious and arbitrary deadlines for a
software-intensive system with impossible-to-achieve features then fires dev
leads because they can’t deliver.”_

[https://twitter.com/Grady_Booch/status/1148652080166395905](https://twitter.com/Grady_Booch/status/1148652080166395905)

